# EV Mountain Bike?



## sharp21 (Mar 11, 2008)

The rim size will be the same on a fat tire as a mountain bike. 
http://largoscooters.com/go-hubkits.html
S.


----------



## n8thegr8 (Feb 11, 2008)

hmmm...interesting, although a little pricy for my taste. I think I'm gonna go the diy route with a scooter motor chain drive setup and a homebrew controller for practice for a car conversion. It should be an interesting project, I'll make sure to keep you guys posted with my progress. Thanks!


----------



## sharp21 (Mar 11, 2008)

If you are doing a homebrew, then you had better check this build out:
http://forum.ecomodder.com/showthread.php?t=1417&p=14495#post14495
There are links to the instruction articles in that thread & the articles are a great read!
S.


----------



## n8thegr8 (Feb 11, 2008)

Awesome thanks for the heads up! As far as a controller, I'm wanting to build it off an arduino for pwm control with an h-bridge, hopefully allowing for regen, and also allowing for a variable pot throttle, So it'll be a little more sophisticated than that guy's setup. Should be fun! I'm really getting excited! Know of any good sources for racks/saddle bags? I'm thinking of mounting the motor under a rack sorta like this guys (http://www.peltzer.net/ebike/), allowing to carry groceries/etc. and storing the batts in saddle bags around the rear tire so I can take them into work and the apartment to charge. Hopefully no need for gear reduction because the controller should handle the speed appropriately.


----------



## sharp21 (Mar 11, 2008)

Rack & saddlebags you will get from your LBS, or start checking the greatest resource in the world www.kijji.com 
I love that site...
Could you post a diagram of the controller schematic you are planning?
Great link too! That one looks fast!
S.


----------



## n8thegr8 (Feb 11, 2008)

Don't have a diagram per se yet. The more I've looked at it, I think a half-bridge controller would be more suited as it's less complicated, since I have no need for the motor to reverse, yet I could still do regen. Here's a half-bridge example:










with the bottom fet activated, you get forward drive, with the bottom off and the top on, you get regen braking. I think I'm going to need at least 2 fets in parallel for each section to handle the amperage without blowing up. I would use my arduino's pwm to pulse the drive fet to regulate speed based on the input from prolly a pot throttle lever (maybe a hall effect twist throttle, we'll see) I also found these saddle bags for a pretty good deal: http://aebike.com/page.cfm?action=details&PageID=30&SKU=BG6630

I'm really looking forward to getting started on this. I'll prolly start collecting parts around the end of april/beginning of may. This will mostly be a summer project methinks.


----------

